# Installasjon uten nettverk

## bkv

Hei.  

Jeg har kjørt SuSE en tid på hjemme-pcen, men kunne tenkt meg å prøve Gentoo.

Dessverre har jeg hverken cd-brenner eller nettverkstilknytning; jeg har bare isdn til internett.  Kan jeg alllikevel installere Gentoo?

Jeg hadde tenkt å skaffe meg en Gentoo-cd og starte på stage 3, men i installasjonsveiledningen står det at man må konfigurere nettverket allerede under installasjonen.  

Vil en eventuell installasjon uten nettverk avvike mye fra den utgitte veiledningen? Får jeg installert hele Gentoo også inkludert de isdn-modulene jeg trenger for å bruke isdn etter installasjonen?

-Hilsen Bjørn Kvisli

----------

## Luguber

Du kan fint installere Gentoo uten nettverk. Det som vil være litt problematisk er å få til bootstrap prosessen (installasjon av gcc, glibc etc.) Disse blir typisk hentet fra en valgt mirror. Hvis du allerede har hentet de siste pakkene til bootstrap prosessen så er det bare å slenge dem inn i /usr/portage/distfiles. Hvis du har Pentium III eller Athlon prosessor så kan du vel klare å få inn et stage-2/3 build. Disse har vel egentlig tilstrekkelig med pakker til å få koblet opp isdn forbindelsen..?..

Det jeg har gjort er å installere redhat, så minimalt som det lar seg gjøre med isdn-støtte. Deretter er det bare å partisjonere og gjøre det som står i bruksanvisningen til Gentoo. Untatt å boote fra cd'en. Installasjonen går egentlig helt greit derfra. 

Det tar ca. 10-20 timer å få hentet alle pakkene som du trenger for å få opp X med f.eks KDE. Du må også passe på å fetche pakker før du emerger. Dette er viktig for at du skal slippe å være på nett mens den kompilerer.

F.eks: 

#emerge -f kde

(ta en kjapp svømmetur over atlantern.)

#emerge kde

(sitt å se på herlige kompilator meldinger i trygg forvissning om at du har betalt mer en nok til telenor for i dag.)

Mvh.

-Luguber

----------

